# Constipated dog?



## jordy_quint2 (Sep 26, 2010)

I am currently switching my two year old Miniature Dachshund to Taste Of The Wild. He currently gets 1/8 in the morning and 1/8 at night. He's doing fine with it. And is almost completely switched over. There is one problem that I'm concerned of...

He hasn't pooped. He actually doesn't even try. He hasn't gone for one and a half days so far, although he could have gone when my parents took him out in the mornings before work, but they're not answering my text.

It's been 100+ degrees all week and it's something he's not used to. We're in an excessive heat warning... so could that be a contributing factor? He gets walked in the evening twice when it cools off and also in the afternoon. In the afternoon, it's not so long, and most of the time we wet him down before leaving.

Should I pick some pumpkin at the store today and give it to him tonight? I've heard that helps. 

He hasn't eaten anything unusal. And he's been acting perfectly normal. He last time he went was on Monday. Should I be worried?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I wouldn't worry as long as he's acting fine. Taste of the Wild is grain free and he should be pooping less on that food. A day and a half is not long. Rocky went for 4 days without going once (we were traveling and he was upset) and Shade went for a week without going when my son took him to an apartment for a week. 

You could give him more water since it's so hot. I wouldn't go the pumpkin route. That can firm up stools more in small amounts and you don't want to have to give him a lot, it might have worse effects then being constipated. Make sure to walk him enough and as long as he's acting fine and not straining just give him a little more time. It might also be a much smaller amount then you are used to when he finally does go.


----------



## jordy_quint2 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks!

He went about ten minutes ago and it looked fine. I need to stop worrying too much.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a mini dachshund that also goes a long time between poops. Even though i know not to worry, after a couple of days i start thinking THIS is the time something is really wrong. And she always poops just fine eventually. Glad to see that everything turned out ok!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

That startled me whe I switched to grain free. My dogs went from going two or three times per day to maybe once a day or every other day. Now we feed raw and they have gone two days. As long as they are behaving normally I don't worry. Behavior changes are my trigger to get them help. Glad he is doing well.


----------

